#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Asking for low cost postgrad. petroleum distance learning.

## simone.re

Hi all,


       I'm from small country. I'd like to join postgrad petroleum e-learning. I found alot, but I can't afford that amount of money. So I'm looking for low cost distance learning university for petroleum engineering.

Simone.reSee More: Asking for low cost postgrad. petroleum distance learning.

----------


## Sam101

You can check out e-learning courses on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], all of them very useful for those in Oil & Gas and Petroleum industries.

----------


## rawngsula

There are Two Distance learning college which Provide Distance learning Post graduate course in Petroleum exploration. One is Annamalai University and another is Anna University both are from tamil nadu. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] its very Cheap. Affordable.

----------


## vijaysin2000

Try heriott watt

----------


## abdulasad

> Try heriott watt



i dont think hariot watt is an economical option

----------


## xbone2003

hi....can anyone help me with a university i could run a masters program in petroleum engineering?...the major problem i have is that my g.p is a 2.9/5 ...am also an international candidate...please help!!!...i want to do the masters by fall of next year.

----------

